# Staying in the Fight



## AWP (Aug 9, 2015)

People may laugh at a game warden, but this guy is no joke.

Panhandle wildlife officer shot; 2 arrested



> Officer David Brady was investigating report of a disturbance on a sailboat in St. Andrew Bay about 4:15 p.m. when he boarded the boat and asked the men for their registration and other paperwork. One of the men returned with a gun and started firing.
> 
> Authorities said Brady jumped into the water and returned fire, *even reloading in the water*. Brady’s bulletproof vest stopped several shots, but one bullet struck his shoulder and one his abdomen.
> 
> The two suspects stole the officer's boat and tried to run over the officer with it, then beached it a short time later and ran, deputies said.


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 9, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> People may laugh at a game warden, but this guy is no joke.
> 
> Panhandle wildlife officer shot; 2 arrested


FWC is no joke. They have a fairly rigorous academy and are generally in very good shape. Even require a swim test to get hired. Glad the officer is alive.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 9, 2015)

You'll get no laughter from me, I have all the respect in the world for the men and women that do this job.

Growing up in Minnesota, I am very familiar with the work they do and the effort they put in to reduce poaching.  It seems the further north you get in the state, the more adversarial people are towards the wardens. 

There are multiple stories about them being ambushed and set up by poachers. Some are likely urban myth, (one in particular sticks out to me in regards to a perch being put somewhere a perch should never be put) but the bottom line is that  they do a necessary job and are often underappreciated. 

 Within the last year or so, a member of the other forum I frequent posted a picture of his good friend and K9 partner who had just been ambushed and murdered, a very sad story that shows some of the danger these men and women face. 

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 9, 2015)

Way to stay in the fight my brother!

As we often say..."Not today!"

Prayers out for a speedy recovery.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 9, 2015)

That dude is as hard as woodpecker lips. Well done, and I am glad he is alive.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 10, 2015)

There are areas near here that Wildlife O's don't go unless they can go in heavy and with backup.  

I hope the Officer recovers quickly.


----------



## Quant (Aug 10, 2015)

My father helped interrogate one of the suspects and was/is involved with this case now. Not only was he returning fire will diving off the boat and dodging the boat from running him over, but he also was able to hit one of the suspects. The officer was released from the hospital only a few hours after he went in.


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2015)

Game Wardens are badass.
Great to hear that the Officer managed to save himself.
I hope the scum responsible for his attack, suffer for the rest of their lives in jail.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I am glad the Game Warden was able to survive his run in. These two need the special "lovin" that only prision can provide.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 10, 2015)

Well done.  The day picks you, not the other way around; this guy was ready!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Well done.  The day picks you, not the other way around; this guy was ready!



Agreed...

M.


----------

